# black palm thunder reviews ???



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

cant seem to find any reviews on it at all so i was wondering if anyone had any ideas or advice???


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is the smallest that DanKung makes. I would love to have one but they are on the wide side.


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

yeaa id love to get myself one but i cant find any reviews to get some ideas


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

WC28 said:


> yeaa id love to get myself one but i cant find any reviews to get some ideas


I think Haertig got one. Give him a PM. If you like looped tube shooters that one is more likely the best one to get. Black Palm Thunder. This one is for more accurate shooters according to DanKung. Get one and give a video review of it.


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

i think thats just what i'll do and post a review as soon as i get it


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Heres a size comparison for you with an EPS, and another picture in my hand.

















The quality is high, and its probably one of the most pocketable shooters out there. I feel its a little small for my tastes, but thats just my opinion. I tend to carry it as a backup when I'm shooting since the bands are easily interchangeable and with the small form factor you hardly notice carrying it.

I prefer a fixed attachment since the ones on dankungs slip on occasion around the pretzel styled forks. Again, its probably a matter of preference. The portability, reliability, and ruggedness of this SS are the best aspects of this SS in my opinion. It's also very affordable too at around 20 dollars. Hope it helps.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

The palm thunder is one of my favorites. They are small, but I like small. Highly recommended.

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry73454

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry18613

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry65526

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry22754


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

thanks guys i'll post a video review as soon as i get it


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Lucky Ring in my opinion Trumps the Palm Thunder because of it's smaller size.*
*At about 2-5/8 inch overall width and 3-3/8 long, I think.

Luck rings! The smallest model.
A handicraft also a hidden weapon in the palm
It's ready for shot with a 1745 tubing set.

*Specifications*
*Code:*LRING
*Price:*15 Dollars
*Size in mm:*85mm(overall height)x67mm(overall width)
The inner width between forks:39mm 
Size in inch: 3.35(overall height)x2.64(overall width) inch
The inner width between forks:1.54 inch 
*Net Weight:*100g or 0.22Pounds 
*Material:*Top quality Stainless steel Mirrorlike polished

You may as well just get both and be done with it.


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

I have both and they are my go to's, The black palm thunder is my favorite sling shot. I use both single and double tubes. Very versitile. It seamed a little small at first
but now its perfect. All my personel records stand with this slingshot, but thats because I use it the most I'm sure. To me it feels to be part of my hand.Good fit. For me the luck ring is way to small but then again I find it in my hand alot, very fun with single bandset, bb's and a good supply of flys or wasps. Todd


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

My pocket predator ranger is the slingshot I'm most accurate with. But.....the palm thunder is a close second and getting closer. It is by far my most favorite. Why? Because it fits in my pocket so well I forget it is there. I end up shooting it 10 to 1 over my other slingshots simply because it is always with me. If I were going to spend a day in the woods our try a tournament I would choose a larger slingshot with some tex bands, but for every day use and carry, the palm thunder is my top choice.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I did this picture comparison a while back...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7086-pictures-dankung-frame-size-comparison/page__p__73454__hl__thunder__fromsearch__1#entry73454


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

i ordered one he said it was shipped Sunday, i guess that's Monday for china. So when i get it maybe ill do a video un-boxing of it to show exactly how its shipped.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

danielh said:


> So when i get it maybe ill do a video un-boxing of it to show exactly how its shipped.


I'll place my bet on a small and fairly worn and crunched up cardboard box with lots of clear tape on it, your address handwritten in English, and other Chinese writing and stickers on it. Inside, a slingshot with a bit of bubble wrap around it with a rubberband holding the bubble wrap.

That's how all mine (three shipments) have arrived.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

awesome review haertig lol, sounds about right lol


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've one in the post, should reach me this comming week.

On my last order, I received the package in a small carton box with a lot of tape on it. The slingshots in 2 seperate zip lock tyoe plastic bag. Address and name hand written.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

to think im gonna be shooting BBs out of mine with some of those #107 rubber bands, if i get bored with that ill put flat bands on it for BBs lol....just a BB addcit here...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is mine with 1842 tubes. So easy to pull, yet so powerful with 8mm steel. Certainly not an EDC catapult but great for blinking.










cheers


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I was hesitating buying a roll of 10m 1842. I thought 10m with singles may be too much elastic. Instead I went for a roll of 1745.

I should have ordered both seeing that many set up for the palm thunder are singles 1842!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't worry, 1745 are eqally fine, just a little (not much) harder to pull and probably a better choice for 10mm steel. But the difference between 1745 and 1842 is not a significant one.

cheers


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers,

Haven't used looped or single chinese tubes before.

Will try the 1745 first. If I get along with tubes then I'll place an order for different diamters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

I started with flatband Theraband gold, then silver, then black but soon realized that I like the chinese tubes better. I have 1842, 1745, 2050 and 3060. The 2050/3060 do well with 12-14mm steel, but I rarely shoot that size. Overall I like 1745 best for speed and a stable tractory. They make also the lowest sound, very similar to a surpressed .22 firearm. The noise is not trackable, make them ideal for stealth shooting and hunting (which I don't).

cheers


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I need to get a couple more slingshots supporting flatbands. I've only a toucan which I've rigged with thin latex, will try soon (haven't shot it yet).

After using tube, I'm definetly going to try flats.

For now I've got enough Dankungs on order to cater for my tubes shooting. Hopefully.... LOL

I reckon that going full in this hobby is going to cost me money!


----------

